# Paddy driving home



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Paddy was driving home pissed as a newt. suddenly he had to swerve to avoid a tree, then another, then another. A police car pulls him over as he swerves all over the road. Paddy tells the cop all about the trees in the road. The cop says, "for fucks sake Paddy, that's your air freshener"!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

FUNNY :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol great one :lol:


----------



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

Haha, that one got a giggle.


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Excellent!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------

